# home security alarm - feedback requested



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

so, i think im gonna get a security system for my house - ive made some calls and checked some websites to see if i could get some idea of how much this is gonna cost, but no company will give me any info, until they have a "security pro" come assess my house and break it down for me.

so - im hoping my ehmac friends can help me - 

do i need to get a system that is monitored? - 
can this be installed by myself?
does anyone have a company to suggest?

again, your feedback is appreciated - i would rather get some good advice instead of being pressured by "security pros" coming to my house.

thanks


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

My opinion FWIW, is don't bother with the system and get a hold of one of those stickers or signs that says "Security System installed".


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I second Carex' remarks for a home.

At the office we use AlarmForce, no install fee and $25 a month for monitor.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Arggghhhh.... Alarm Force! That pesky guy "Joe Matlin" with his radio ads that frighten people who live alone into spending $25 a month, forever, on a system that just means someone may find your body a bit sooner....  If you are worried about home security, there are far more effective solutions. Put lockable bars on your basement windows (keep the key to the lock on a nail 6 feet away from the window in case of a fire). Put screws into the top of a patio door frame - sticking out by 1 inch - to prevent "lifting" off the rails. Insert a solid piece of wood in the runner of any sliding glass door when closed. Ensure all of your windows are robust and closed when you go out. Ensure your door(s) is solid wood with a deadbolt. Get to know your neighbours and look out for them. Install motion sensitive lights on dark walls. Best advice, get a dog! Lot's of benefits apart from raising the alarm!

You should go and talk to a police officer. They've seen it all and will give unbiased advice.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

*Sage Advice*

I want to strangle Joel Maitlin. Seriously.

UTBJW and rest of the posters make good sense. Alarm systems are a waste of money. Seriously. Unless you can get a major discount on your insurance premiums, that is. In this case, an alarm system may be a worthwhile investment. Or if your business insurance requires it. But for the average Joe or Jill, alarm systems are a waste.

The big cost is the "monitoring fee". I have heard of some 3rd-party companies that will "monitor" for $15 per month, but check any contract you sign to verify you can opt out of the alarm company's "monitoring" after one year so you can switch to the less costly option.

Follow the advice given and you'll be fine. Locks, lights, bars, eyes.

Oh, and did I mention I want to strangle Maitlin. Seriously.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Carex said:


> ...stickers or signs that says "Security System installed".


"Security by Smith and Wesson, the original point and shoot interface."


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I've used ADT for many many years, and they are by far the best company to use. Their products are proven and they are installed by a competent installer.

Most of the time when you get "deals" on a security system the components are cheap quality and installed by some fly by night guy.

If you do decide to go with a system, make sure it is monitored and you get fire protection. Fire protection, in my opinion is the single most important component of an alarm system. Yes smoke detectors work when you are home, but who hears them when you are away? You house could be gone by then. With fire protection, it is monitored 24/7.

You can even assess you own needs for a system. First check all windows that can be accessed by the ground. These need to be contacted, unless the room will be protected by a motion sensor (more on that later). If they get in the motion will pick them up. Second take a look at your main traffic areas in your house. You will need at least one motion on your main level. Then you will have to decide if you need wired or wireless. The security pro can assess that.

A nice thing about a security system is you can arm it while you are home. Basically all of the window and door contacts will activate, but the motion sensors will not leaving you free to walk around in your house.

One thing to keep in mind is if you move before your contract is up, the system is still the property of of the company.

I absolutely recommend a security system. But as it was mentioned before stay far away from Alarm Force. They are a joke.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

We got ADT for our apartment after a rash of break-ins. Amazingly, our elderly neighbour who spends a large amount of his day in the lobby, will let anyone in the front door! Plus, my building rents out parking spots, and access to the parking garage gives you access to the building! 

We get monitoring. About $30/month. It's worth it.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

maxhardsecurity said:


> Your comment is very convincing and appreciated. Please read my in-depth opinion following our Website link: Toronto home alarm.


and just which alarm system do you sell?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> and just which alarm system do you sell?


What a shock, she sells ADT and writes about how poor Alarm Force is.

I use the word "writes" loosely, since it may be the worst prose I've ever seen.

I doubt we'll see poor Max again though.

Edit: did a DNS search and corrected Max's gender.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Get two 'Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers', one to keep the other one company, and to doubly guarantee that nothing gets near your house without a major alarm being sounded. These dogs are around 25 to 35 pounds, quiet and content when all is well, don't eat that much, do really well indoors, are super smart, great family pets, and are suspicious as hell. Plus, taking them for walks will improve your health, while their dedication & companionship will enrich your life.

I'm actually not kidding. I have one, and she doesn't miss a thing, never has.

I realize I'm promoting a single breed, but there are many breeds that don't miss a thing. Way better than any alarm.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We had ADT for three years and liked their system. Cost about $100 for each of the three years, but we were away on vacations, so it was worth the cost. As well, our insurance company gave us a 5% break in our premiums. Now, we have 6 dachshunds, so the ADT sign now stands for Attack Dachshund Territory.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Dear Mr. B,*

Hey, that's great and all, but I'm guessing since this is your first post (welcome to ehMac!) that you either work for or run said company, in which case your post constitutes spam/advertising. Feel free to stick around and participate, but in the meantime... try to be a little more relevant, okay?

Consider if you were a careful reader of this thread, which you are clearly not, you would notice that another home security spammer already had their post deleted. If that's how careless you are at providing home security, who would buy your services?

Of course, it's also possible you are simply a credit card thief, since your business practically does not exist. In which case, enjoy your vacation.



John_K said:


> Good day All,
> 
> I just wanted to tell you guys that I have taken the security of my house in my hand. Last year I Subscribed to a video system SpamSomewhereElseCompany specialized in LIVE viewing and Digital Surveillance software____________________________ and I have full control over my security. I have setup the system and when a motion is detected it send me a message on my cell phone the picture attached. I use the system from Cuba when we were on vacation and worked great. I recommend this company if you want to have an eye (as they put it) on your house and ofcourse the motion light and bars ...... are all great too and as a matter a fact we have got them but no DOG
> 
> ...






register.com said:


> Registrant:
> Telnet Consulting
> Bahman Motamed
> 2676 Yonge ST. Suite 301
> ...


----------



## janetzak (Jun 2, 2010)

I have only good things to say about AlarmForce people. And it will be wise of you to allow them to take a look on the infrastructure of your house. Each house has different requirements. So does your home. So if you let them do proper research on your house, then they will be able to help you in finalsing how many sensors are needed, what kind are needed, which is the convenient location to fit the system. And also they can check which are the portions of your house that can welcome a burglar! I suggest this since that was my experience. They were real professionals. It was like i could customize the system according to my necessity. They did not force me to have anything. They gave some suggestions and instructions to stay safe. And most importantly, it was affordable (with free special features).


----------

